# Happy Thanksgiving!



## Gr3iz

To all of the US members, and hoping it doesn't violate any privacy laws, I'd like to say:

*Happy Thanksgiving!!!*


----------



## 2twenty2




----------



## Macboatmaster

To all my online colleagues who are in the US
Have a good thanksgiving day


----------



## flavallee

I will be leaving here shortly to fill my belly with turkey and cranberry sauce and pumpkin pie. 😋 🍗 🥧


----------



## Macboatmaster

Frank
Have a good time 
It sounds great.


----------



## Gr3iz

Lucky you, Frank! I'm going to have to start _cooking _soon, myself ...


----------



## Macboatmaster

Gr3iz said:


> Lucky you, Frank! I'm going to have to start _cooking _soon, myself ...


Mark
Cannot save you the cooking but thought you would like to activate your gastric juices


----------



## valis

Happy Thanksgiving all!!


----------



## renegade600

Have a good and safe Turkey Day. Happy Thanksgiving...


----------



## Gr3iz

Macboatmaster said:


> Mark
> Cannot save you the cooking but thought you would like to activate your gastric juices


Thanks, Malcolm! I'll pass on the pie, though. Too much sugar!


----------



## xrobwx71

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## RT

Hope every one had a good Holiday! :

The way the Boy abused my debit card, I might have to cal it Thanks-Taking Day ;(

But it's OK, almost everything worked out fine


----------

